# Tomb kings - beginning units to get



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

So I ma getting into Tomb Kings and I was wandering what I should get first, I don't want the battalion as I have far too much to paint already - I just want it as a project that goes on in the background. 

So I know that I will need a model to be my Hierophant - Liche Preist? Or is there a better hero for a tomb kings army that can be used. I also heard there is a character that can ressurect models, is this the Liche Preist? CAn someone explain this.

Then there is core, I want ranged as I love how they aren't affected, so I will be needing some tomb warriors, but what else should I get? I know the necrosphinx is meant to be amazing but I just looking at the basics to flesh out my army.

Thanks


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

You need a hierophant which is just the highest ranking priest in your army, a prince is also a good addition to most armies (you won't need a BSB, especially not when starting out). The TK lore allows you to raise models killed from your units: each time a spell affects a unit they get D3+1 wounds back (if my memory serves), less for animated constructs.

Taking lots of archers is always good for TK but they do need infantry blocks as the archers will wither but not massacre. There are many options for combat units but personally I wouldn't look much further then tomb guard. I also highly rate sepulcral stalkers are general units: their shooting is lethal to anything with low initiative, which means they are pretty awesome against most monsters, artillery, undead, ogres, dwarves, lizards and OnG... pretty much anything that isn't an elf.

The last thing that I would always add to a TK army would be a casket of souls. partially this is because it helps buff your magic (helping you keep your army alive) and is horrible to many armies but mostly because its so characterful and 'feels' like it should be part of the army. Not taking one is like beastmen not taking the herdstone or HEs playing without a mage; possible but makes the army feel 'less'.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks I will certainly look into the casket and I was planning on getting the stalkers at some point anyway.


----------

